

Ask HN: I'm in Berlin, can I visit your startup? - potomak

We're four italian Ruby developers and we're staying in Berlin for three weeks. We'd like to have a beer and chat about tech and startups. If you let us we'd love to see your work environment. For the first week of our stay we'll be at Betahaus.
======
sebkomianos
Hello guys,

I am an independent developer working on my personal project, which I hope I
will be able to call "a startup" some day, from home. So while I don't have
anything cool to show you, I 'd love to have a coffee or a beer and talk with
you. Let me know if you are up for it. :)

Also, you could try posting on this fb group:
<https://www.facebook.com/groups/395011077224173/> I am sure you'll find
plenty of startups to visit.

~~~
potomak
hi Sebastian, we'll be at betahaus for one week, we can meet there after work
if you want

~~~
sebkomianos
I do - when are you coming and when are you leaving? This week is a bit busy
for me but from Monday on I am okay. :)

~~~
potomak
we're in berlin now, we'll leave on march 30th

~~~
sebkomianos
Where can I email you?

